# aramex office Deira



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, does anybody know the exact location of the Aramex office in deira, I have to pick up a package and they said they will hold it at the Deira airport road branch, I am going from the Marina to pick it up.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> Hi, does anybody know the exact location of the Aramex office in deira, I have to pick up a package and they said they will hold it at the Deira airport road branch, I am going from the Marina to pick it up.


It's on airport road, if ur taking metro gicco is the nearest station,

By car from garhood bridge take rashidiya exit keep going straight, from the signal take left and then immediate right to the service road,drive around300 mtr on ur right side u'll see aramex


----------

